# Bulb Changing



## lensalisbury (Jun 22, 2014)

How do you change bulb on rear cluster of Autocruise? The rear of the Autocruise is taken up by bed 
and the bed base on both sides of vehicle have cupboards which prevent the removal of the covering that hides the lights. This covering is double skinned and held in position by screws which are covered by the cupboard. Have tried removing cupboard but the units are held together by screws in the fridge area, Help!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As this is a panel van style I myself have no knowledge, but am sure some one might soon, so this will bump your question up to the top of the list again. Just a thought have you asked the dealer, Fiat/Peugeot. or of course Ford if that applies.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

bump for free.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

try emailing swift


----------



## ksblair (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bulb Changing*

Log in to the Swift Talk forum (see Swift's website). You'll find that Ash from Swift will give you the info you need.


----------

